# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل بدأت الفتنة الرابعة التي يظهر فيها المهدي وتختتم بالدجال ؟؟؟

## زياني

بسم الله وبعد : 
فهذا مبحث مختصر من مبحث آخر لي في الفتن الأربعة، وما يقع في الفتنة الرابعة من فتن وهرج وأهوال وأمور عظام، وكأن هذه الفتنة قد بدأت في زمننا هذا لبدوّ أماراتها والله أعلم، وفيما يلي إليكم أبرز أدلة هذه الفتن الأربعة المدلهمات ، والتفصيل فيها ومدّتها وما يحصل فيها وما يتبعها من أهوال وأمارات ، على أن بعض الرواة قد عدّها ثلاثة اختصارا، ومنهم من عدها خمسة مضيفا عليها فتنة موت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وما تلا ذلك من ردة ومنع زكاة ، والأشهر المحفوظ أنها أربعة من غيرِ عدِّ ذلك  كما سيتبين في هذه الأدلة التالية :
المطلب الأول : تسمية الفتن الأربعة ، وذكر ما ظهر منها : 
إن الفتن في هذه الأمة كثيرة، إلا أنّ أبرزها أربعة فتن مُهلكات ، أهلكها آخرها : 
الفتنة الأولى : فأول فتنة هي الصماء النشف : التي استُحلّت فيها الدماء فقط ، حيث ابتدأت بفتنة الدار ومقتل عثمان إلى خلافة عليّ ، وحدث فيها وقعة الجمل وصفين، وكان الحق فيها مع عليّ وأصحابه، إلى أن انتهت بمقتل عليٍّ وتمليك معاوية ، ثم تنازل الحسن رضي الله عنه له ، وبهذا التأمت الجماعة مرة أخرى طيلة مدة عشرين عاما .
الفتنة الثانية : ثم حدثت ثاني الفتن وهي العمياء الرضف : في زمن الملك العضوض ، وذلك بعد موت معاوية واستخلاف يزيد بن معاوية ، ورفض بيعته من طرف الحسين وعبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهم ، ثم استشهاد الحسين ثم عبد الله رضي الله عنهم ، ثم فتنة ابن الأشعث ، وفي هذه المرحلة حدثت فتنة الحرة في زمن يزيد وهي التي استحلت فيها الدماء والأموال والفروج أيضا ، كما قال المدائني: "أباح مسلم بن عقبة المدينة ثلاثة أيام؛ يقتلون من وجدوا من الناس، ويأخذون الأموال ، ووقعوا على النساء، حتى قيل: إنه حبلت ألف امرأة في تلك الأيام من غير زوج "، ثم استتب الأمر للأمويين إلا فتنا صغيرة ومتفرقة هنا وهناك .
وقد انقسم الصحابة إلى فريقين في هذه الفتنة، فاعتزلها أكثرهم، ووقف جماعة منهم مع الحسين ثم مع عبد الله بن الزبير ، ونصح المعتزلون الحسين بأن لا يذهب إلى العراق ليلا يغدر به أهلها، فحصل ذلك له ، والله المستعان .  
3 الفتنة الثالثة وهي البتراء الدهيماء : وهي التي لا يدري المقاتل فيها هل هو على حق أو باطل، وهي فتنة أهل المشرق التي وقعت بين بني العباس وبني أمية ، وكأنها هي التي وُصفت بقوله :" قتلاها قتلى الجاهلية "، وهي نفسها التي خرج منها مهدي بني العباس السفاح الذي أعاد الحقوق لأهل البيت بعد أن عانوا من التقتيل والتشريد طيلة زمن بني أمية، وقد اختلط أمر مهدي بني العباس السفاح، ضدّ آخر حكام بني أمية السفياني، بمهدي آخر الزمان وسفيانه على بعض المحدثين والرواة فأدمجوا الأحاديث بعضها في بعض وهو وَهْمٌ كما هو مبين في البحث :
4 وأما الفتنة الرابعة فهي العمياء المظلمة الصيلم المستأصلة : التي تقع في زمن الملك الجبري، والملوك الجبابرة الدكتاتوريون ، فإنها فتنة يحدث فيها شدة الظلم وشبه الفَناء من كثرة القتل والهرج ، لا تكاد تنطفئ في مكان إلا واشتعلت في مكان آخر، تمتد من المشرق إلى المغرب، وتنتشر بالشام، وتتفتت فيها مصر وتخرب، ثم العراق حتى يحسر الفرات بها عن جبل من ذهب يُقتل لأجله تسعة أعشار المتقاتلين، ثم يخرج السفياني وتقوم ملحمة كبيرة بمنى يخرج على إثرها المهدي محمد بن عبد الله، وترجع الخلافة إلى المسلمين ببيت المقدس بعد أن تخرب المدينة ، ثم يموت فيظهر بعد أمد القحطاني وهو مهدي صالح تقوم في عهده الملحمة الكبرى ويفتح بعدها روما ثم يخرج الدجال . 
وفي غضون هذه الفتنة أيضا تحدث فتنة أصحاب الرايات الصفر والسود، كما يحدث في عضونها صلح وتحالف بيينا وبين الروم لمقاتلة عدو مشترك من ورائهم – كأنهم الروس-، وعدو من قبل المشرق – ربما الصين-، والله أعلم .  
وفي غضونها أيضا يدخل الكثير من الروم والفرنجة في دين الله حتى يشتط الروم غيظا فيقرروا مقاتلة من أسلم منهم، فيمنعهم المسلمون فتحدث بذلك الملحمة الأخرى ؟؟
 ثم أن هذه الفتنة الرابعة هي التي تُمحّص الناس حتى يصيروا إلى فسطاطين: فسطاط إيمان لا نفاق فيه، وفسطاط نفاق لا إيمان فيه ، وقد وصفت بقوله : "اللسان فيها أشد من وقع السيف"، وهذا أمر ظاهر جلي في هذا التهييج الإعلامي والصحفي من محاربة للمسلمين ، وتحريض على قتل المخالفين، وتنقصهم، وذكر مثالبهم، وإثارة العداوة بينهم ، فصارت فتنة اللسان هذه أعظمُ وقعا من وقع السلاح بكثير ، لأنها هي المُمَهِّدة لها ، وهي فتنة عمياء لا تفرّق بين عسكريّ أو مدني ، ولا بين صغير أو كبير ، وهي فتنة صماء لا يُستمع فيها لاستغاثة مظلوم ولا صُراخ منكوب ، بل تستأصل الجميع ، والله المستعان، وكل هذه الأمور والمحطات التي ذكرت قد جاءت بها السنن والأحاديث كما في البحث :
المطلب الثاني : ذكر أدلة هذه الفتن الأربعة، والتفصيل فيها ومدّتها وما يحصل فيها وما يتبعها من أهوال وأمارات : 
الحديث الأول : عبد الله بن مسعود : 
قال نعيم 82 حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد العطار عن عبد الرحمن بن الحسن عن الشعبي عن عبد الله قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" تكون في أمتي أربع فتن يكون في الرابعة الفناء"، الله أعلم إن سمعه الشعبي من عبد الله : 
فقد خرجه أبو داود (4241) وأبو بكر (7/503) عن الشعبي عن رجل عن عبد الله بن مسعود عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال يوما :« يكون في آخر الزمان أربع فتن ، يكون في آخرها الفناء »، فيه راو مبهم، لكنه حسن لغيره لما له من شواهد كثيرة من حديث عمران وأبي هريرة وعبد الله بن عمرو وابن عمر وابن مسعود وحذيفة وعلي وغيرهم، وكلها ستأتي بالتفصيل في غضون هذا البحث : 
الدليل الثاني : حديث عمران : خرجه نعيم (86) عن رشدين، والطبراني (416) عن كامل الجحدري كلاهما عن ابن لهيعة حدثني أبو معبد عن الحسن عن عمران بن الحصين أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" سيكون أربع فتن ، فتنةٌ يستحل فيها الدم، والثانية يستحل فيها الدم والمال، والثالثة يستحل فيها الدم والمال والفرج "، فيه ضعف ابن لهيعة، وأما أبو معبد فهو عبد الملك بن أبي جمعة وثقه ابن حبان وأبو حاتم وابن قُطْلُوْبَغَا ، وضعفه ابن معين والنسائي، وذكره العقيلي والساجي وَابن الجارود وَابن شاهين في الضعفاء ، وله شواهد أخرى : 
دليل ثالث : حديث أبي هريرة : قال نعيم في الفتن 89 حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد العطار عن ضرار بن عمرو عن إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي فروة عمن حدثه عن أبي هريرة رضى الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" تأتيكم بعدي أربع فتن: الأولى يستحل فيها الدماء ، والثانية يستحل فيها الدماء والأموال، والثالثة يستحل فيها الدماء والأموال والفروج ، والرابعة صماء عمياء مطبقة تمور مور الموج في البحر حتى لا يجد أحد من الناس منها ملجأ تطيف بالشام وتغشى العراق وتخبط الجزيرة بيدها ورجلها ، وتعرك الأمة فيها بالبلاء عرك الأديم ، ثم لا يستطيع أحد من الناس يقول فيها مه مه ثم لا يعرفونها من ناحية إلا انفتقت من ناحية أخرى "، يحيى لين وإسحاق متروك ، وللحديث وجه آخر أقوى منه :  
الدليل الثالث : تابع لما سبق : قال نعيم 675 - حدثنا عثمان بن كثير عن محمد بن مهاجر وحدثني جنيد بن ميمون عن صفوان بن عمرو عن أبي هريرة رضى الله عنه قال :" الفتنة الرابعة عمياء مظلمة تمور مور البحر لا يبقى بيت من العرب والعجم إلا ملأته ذلا وخوفا ، تطيف بالشام وتعشى بالعراق وتخبط بالجزيرة بيدها ورجلها، تعرك الأمة فيها عرك الأديم ، ويشتد فيها البلاء حتى ينكر فيها المعروف ويعرف فيها المنكر، لا يستطيع أحد يقول مه مه ، ولا يرقعونها من ناحية إلا تفتقت من ناحية ، يصبح الرجل فيها مؤمنا ويمسي كافرا ، ولا ينجو منها إلا من دعا كدعاء الغرق في البحر ، تدوم إثني عشر عاما تنجلي حين تنجلي وقد انحسرت الفرات عن جبل من ذهب فيقتلون عليها حتى تقتل من كل تسعة سبعة "، رجاله ثقات غير جنيد أو حميد بن ميمون أبو عبد الحميد لم يُترجم له غير الدولابي وخرج له الضياء في المختارة محتجا به، وقد  ذكر أبو حاتم أن بقية روى عن أبي عبد الحميد، فالله اعلم ، وصفوان بن عمرو الحمصي ثقة صدوق، وقد ورد هذا الحديث عن ضرار بن عمرو أيضا وضرار ضعيف:   
قال نعيم 90 - حدثنا عثمان بن كثير بن دينار عن محمد بن مهاجر أخي عمرو بن مهاجر قال حدثني جنيد بن ميمون عن [ضرار بن عمرو] قال قال أبو هريرة قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله تعالى {أو يلبسكم شيعا} قال:" أربع فتن تأتي الفتنة الأولى فيستحل فيها الدماء، والثانية يستحل فيها الدماء والأموال، والثالثة يستحل فيها الدماء والأموال والفروج، والرابعة عمياء مظلمة تمور مور البحر تنتشر حتى لا يبقى بيت من العرب إلا دخلته "،  وورد من طريق ضرار تحديد مدة الفتنة أيضا، كما روى صفوان : 
قال نعيم في الفتن970 -  حدثنا عثمان بن كثير عن محمد بن مهاجر حدثني جنيد بن ميمون عن ضرار بن عمرو عن أبي هريرة قال :" تدوم الفتنة الرابعة إثنا عشر عاما تنجلي حين تنجلي وقد أحسرت الفرات عن جبل من ذهب فيقتل عليه من كل تسعة سبعة "، 
ويروى في ذلك ثمانية عشر عاما ولم يصحّ :  
قال نعيم حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد - وهو لين - عن ضرار بن عمرو وهو ضعيف عن إسحاق ابن أبي فروة وهو متروك عن أبي هريرة رضى الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" الفتنة الرابعة [ثمانية] عشر عاما ثم تنجلي حين تنجلي وقد انحسر الفرات عن جبل من ذهب تكب عليه الأمة فيقتل عليه من كل تسعة سبعة "، وهذا إسناد ضعيف جدا والأول أصح ، وله شواهد أخرى لكن في جزء إظهار الفرات لجبل عظيم من الذهب : 
قال نعيم حدثني غير واحد عن ابن عياش عن يحيى بن أبي عمرو عن أبي هريرة رضى الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" يحسر الفرات عن جبل من ذهب وفضة ، فيقتل عليه من كل تسعة سبعة فإن أدركتموه فلا تقربوه "، 
وقد خرّج أصل هذا الحديث مسلم ، وابن حبان (6691) عن سهيل عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "سيأتي عليكم زمان يحسر الفرات عن جبل من ذهب، فيقتتل عليه الناس، فيقتل من كل مائة تسعة وتسعون"، قال: يا بني، إن أدركته، فلا تكونن ممن يقاتل عليه"، ولفظ مسلم :" لَا تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ حَتَّى يَحْسِرَ الْفُرَاتُ عَنْ جَبَلٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ يَقْتَتِلُ النَّاسُ عَلَيْهِ، فَيُقْتَلُ مِنْ كُلِّ مِائَةٍ تِسْعَةٌ وَتِسْعُونَ، وَيَقُولُ كُلُّ رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ: لَعَلِّي أَكُونُ أَنَا الَّذِي أَنْجُو ". 
ولحديث الفتنة متابعات أخرى : 
الدليل الرابع : قال نعيم في الفتن 88 حدثنا ضمرة بن ربيعة عن يحيى بن أبي عمرو السيباني قال قال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" أربع فتن تكون بعدي ، الأولى تسفك فيها الدماء، والثانية يستحل فيها الدماء والأموال، والثالثة يستحل فيها الدماء والأموال والفروج، والرابعة عمياء صماء تعرك فيها أمتي عرك الأديم "، 
ثم خرج نعيم (127) حدثنا ضمرة بن ربيعة عن يحيى بن أبي عمرو السيباني عن أبي هريرة رضى الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" الفتنة الرابعة تعرك فيها أمتي عرك الأديم يشتد فيها البلاء حتى لا يعرف فيها المعروف ولا ينكر فيها المنكر ". 
وبنفس الإسناد 367 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكر الفتنة الرابعة :" لا ينجو من شرها إلا من دعا كدعاء الغرق، أسعد أهلها كل تقي خفي، إذا ظهر لم يعرف وأن جلس لم يفتقد ، وأشقى أهلها كل خطيب مسقع أو راكب موضع " ، وهذا إسناد حسن لغيره رجاله ثقات، إلا أنه منقطع لأن يحيى عاش خمسا وثمانين سنة وتوفي سنة 148، يعني أنه ولد سنة 63، وأما أبو هريرة فتوفي سنة تسع وخمسين، قال الصالحي في سبيل الهدى (10/165) :" سند جيد رجاله ثقات وفيه انقطاع "
الدليل السادس : خرجه العسكري والدوري في تاريخه عن عمر بن راشد عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال قال النبي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :" أتتكم الدهيماء قالها ثلاثا ترمي بالنشف والثانية ترمي بالرضف والثالثة سوداء مظلمة إلى يوم القيامة قتلاها قتلى جاهلية "، ولم يذكر الفتنة الرابعة، والصواب أن الدهيماء هي الرابعة والأخيرة :  
ولحديث الفتنة الرابعةِ شاهدٌ آخر وفيه تتابع الفتن إلى فتنة جبل الذهب في نهر الفرات ثم خروج المهدي، والله أعلم : 
الدليل السابع : حديث علي : قال نعيم 94 حدثنا ابن وهب عن ابن لهيعة عن الحارث بن يزيد قال سمعت عبد الله بن زرير الغافقي يقول: سمعت عليا رضى الله عنه يقول :" الفتن أربع فتنة السراء وفتنة الضراء وفتنة كذا ، فذكر معدن الذهب، ثم يخرج رجل من عترة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلح الله على يديه أمرهم"، وهذا حسن لغيره، وهو حسن على مذهب طائفة، لأن رجاله ثقات غير ابن لهيعة وقد روى عنه هنا ابن وهب وهو ممن ينتقي من حديثه ، وله شواهد مرسلة مر بعضها وسيأتي باقيها :
وخرج الداني في الفتن (1/286) بن معبد، حدثنا بشر بن بكر، عن ابن لهيعة، رفعه إلى علي بن أبي طالب، قال: " تكون أربع فتن، الأولى: استحلال الدماء، والثانية: استحلال الدم والأموال، والثالثة: استحلال الدم والأموال والفروج، والرابعة: لو كنت في جحر ثعلب لدخلت عليك الفتنة "
الدليل الثامن : حديث حذيفة :  
قال نعيم 80 - حدثنا ابن عيينة وأبو أسامة عن مجالد عن عامر عن صلة قال سمعت حذيفة بن اليمان يقول :" في الإسلام أربع فتن تسلمهم الرابعة إلى الدجال الرقطاء والمظلمة وهنه وهنه "، إسناده حسن من أجل مجالد، لكنه يُتْقن حديث عامر الشعبي  وهو أعلم الناس به :   
وقال نعيم أيضا 105 - حدثنا هشيم عن مجالد حدثنا الشعبي عن صلة بن زفر سمع حذيفة بن اليمان وقال له رجل: خرج الدجال فقال حذيفة: أما ما كان فيكم أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا والله لا يخرج حتى يتمنى قوم خروجه، ولا يخرج حتى يكون خروجه أحب إلى أقوام من شرب الماء البارد في اليوم الحار، وليكونن فيكم أيتها الأمة أربع فتن: الرقطاء والمظلمة وفلانة وفلانة ، ولتسلمنكم الرابعة إلى الدجال، وليقتتلن بهذا الغائط فئتان ما أبالي في أيهما رميت بسهم كنانتي "، وله متابعات أخرى:  
ولنعيم (74) (1939) نا الوليد ورشدين عن ابن لهيعة عن عبد العزيز بن صالح عن حذيفة – قال نعيم : وسمى الوليد بينه وبين حذيفة رجلا لم أحفظه -، ولفظه :" فَالْأُولَى خَمْسٌ، وَالثَّانِيَةُ عِشْرُونَ، وَالثَّالِثَةُ عِشْرُونَ، وَالرَّابِعَةُ الدَّجَّالُ "، يعني إلى أن تنتهي بخروجه كما سبق ، وله طرق أخرى : 
فقال نعيم 92 حدثنا مروان بن معاوية حدثنا الوليد بن عبد الله بن جميع حدثنا أبو الطفيل قال سمعت حذيفة يقول:" الفتن ثلاث تسوقهم الرابعة إلى الدجال ، التي ترمي بالرضف ، والتي ترمي بالنشف ، والسوداء المظلمة والتي تموج موج البحر "، 
ولأبي نعيم (1/273) وأبي بكر (7/450) عن الوليد بن جميع عن أبي الطفيل عن حذيفة رضي الله تعالى عنه قال: " ثلاث فتن والرابعة تسوقهم إلى الدجال: التي ترمي بالرضف، والتي ترمي بالنشف، والسوداء المظلمة التي تموج كموج البحر، والرابعة تسوقهم إلى الدجال "، وهذا حديث حسن صحيح، رجاله ثقات، والوليد بن جميع فيه مقال وهو صدوق، وقد تابعه الغطفاني والأعمش عن زيد بن وهب عن حذيفة قال: نحوه، خرجه عنهما أبو نعيم وابن الجعد.
ومع ذلك فالحديث شبه المتواتر عن حذيفة رضي الله عنه وهو أعلم الناس بالفتن :    
وخرج أبو نعيم في الحلية (1/273) والحاكم وصححه (4/511) من طريق الأعمش عن زيد بن وهب عن حذيفة رضي الله عنه قال: «[ أَتَتْكُمُ الْفِتَنُ تَرْمِي بِالنَّشَفِ، ثم] أتتكم الفتنة ترمي بالرضف، [ثم] أتتكم الفتنة السوداء المظلمة، إن للفتنة وقفات ونقفات، فمن استطاع منكم أن يموت في وقفاتها فليفعل».
ومن الرواة من اقتصر على ذكر ثلاثة فتن ولم ينف غيرها :
فخرج الحاكم (4/579) عن عمران بن مسلم الخياط عن زيد بن وهب قال: كنا عند حذيفة في هذا المسجد، فقال: «أتتكم الفتن ترمي بالعسف، ثم التي بعدها ترمي بالرضخ، ثم التي بعدها المظلمة ما فيكم رجل حتى يرى ما ترون، لم ير فتنة المسيح فيراها أبدا»
ولابن عساكر (39/478) عن الصلت بن بهرام عن زيد بن وهب قال جاءنا كتاب من عثمان قرئ على الناس ... ثم جاءنا قتله فجزع الناس من ذلك فخرجت إلى صاحب لي ... فأتينا منزل حذيفة فلم نجده فأتينا المسجد فوجدناه مسندا ظهره إلى سارية ومعه رجل فقلت إني أظن أن له حاجة فجلسنا دونهما فجاء رجل فجلس إليهما فقمنا فجلسنا إليه وهو عاض على إبهامه وهو يقول: "أتتكم ترمي بالنشف ، ثم يليها أخرى يرمي بالرضف ، ثم المظلمة التي يصبح المرء فيها مهتديا ويسمى ضالا ويسمى مهتديا ويصبح ضالا والعاقل حيران بين ذلك لا يدري أضل أم اهتدى ألا إن لها دفعات ومثاعب ، فإن استطعت أن تموت أو تكون في وقفاتها فافعل"، فقال الرجل الذي جلس إليه: جزاكم الله أصحاب محمد شرا ، فوالله لقد لبستم علينا حتى ما ندري أنقعد أم نقوم فهلا نهيت الناس يوم الجرعة؟ قال: قد نهيت عنها نفسي وابن الخضرامة، ولو لم أنهه لكان من القائمين فيها والقائلين ".
ومن الرواة من لم يذكر الفتنة الثالثة، وذكر غيرها إلى الرابعة الدهيماء العمياء : 
الدليل التاسع : حديث عبد الله بن عمر : 
خرجه الحاكم وصححه (4/513) وأبو داود 4242 عن عمير بن هانئ العنسي قال: سمعت عبد الله بن عمر يقول: كنا قعودا عند رسول الله فذكر الفتن فأكثر في ذكرها حتى ذكر فتنة الأحلاس، فقال قائل: يا رسول الله وما فتنة الأحلاس؟ قال: " هي هرب وحرب، ثم فتنة السراء، دخنها من تحت قدمي رجل من أهل بيتي يزعم أنه مني، وليس مني، وإنما أوليائي المتقون، ثم يصطلح الناس على رجل كورك على ضلع، ثم فتنة الدهيماء، لا تدع أحدا من هذه الأمة إلا لطمته لطمة، فإذا قيل: انقضت، تمادت يصبح الرجل فيها مؤمنا، ويمسي كافرا، حتى يصير الناس إلى فسطاطين، فسطاط إيمان لا نفاق فيه، وفسطاط نفاق لا إيمان فيه، فإذا كان ذاكم فانتظروا الدجال، من يومه، أو من غده "، وللفتنة الرابعة شواهد أخرى : 
الدليل العاشر : عوف بن مالك : خرجه ابن ماجه (4042) والبخاري في الصحيح (3176) عن بسر بن عبيد الله أنه سمع أبا إدريس قال: سمعت عوف بن مالك قال: أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة تبوك وهو في قبة من أدم، فقال :" اعدد ستا بين يدي الساعة : 
1 موتي ، ( يطلق عليه بعضهم باسم الفتنة الأولى ). 
2 ثم فتح بيت المقدس .
 3 ثم موتان يأخذ فيكم كقعاص الغنم، [لفظ ابن ماجه :" ثم داء يظهر فيكم يستشهد الله به ذراريكم، وأنفسكم، ويزكي به أموالكم]، ( وهو طاعون عمواس في عهد عمر). 
4 ثم استفاضة المال حتى يعطى الرجل مائة دينار فيظل ساخطا ، ( في زمن الفتوحات) 
5 ثم فتنة [بينكم] لا يبقى بيت من العرب إلا دخلته، (هي هذه الفتنة الرابعة)
6 ثم هدنة تكون بينكم وبين بني الأصفر، فيغدرون فيأتونكم تحت ثمانين غاية، تحت كل غاية اثنا عشر ألفا "، 
وهذه المرحلة السادسة هي حرب الملحمة الكبرى أثناء الفتنة الرابعة ، قبيل خروج الدجال،  وفي قوله :" ثم هدنة"، إشارة إلى ذكر الغزو الصليبي السابق لبلاد المسلمين ،  لأن الهدنة لا تكون إلا بعد غزو وحروب والله ولي التوفيق .
الحادي عشر: مرسل : 
قال نعيم  91 - حدثنا الحكم بن نافع عن أرطاة بن المنذر قال: بلغنا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" تكون في أمتي أربع فتن يصيب أمتي في آخرها فتن مترادفة فالأولى تصيبهم فيها بلاء حتى يقول المؤمن هذه مهلكتي ثم تنكشف والثانية حتى يقول المؤمن هذه مهلكتي ثم تنكشف والثالثة كلما قيل انقضت تمادت والفتنة الرابعة تصيرون فيها إلى الكفر إذا كانت الإمعة مع هذا مرة ومع هذا مرة بلا إمام ولا جماعة ثم المسيح ثم طلوع الشمس من مغربها ودون الساعة اثنان ".

----------


## المصباح المنير

اعتمادك الكبير على كتاب الفتن لنعيم بن حماد رحمه الله غير جيد وجعلك تأتبمناكير لن تجد متابعا عليها
ويكفي في رد توصيفك الرباعي للفتن بما ذكرته أنت:



> فقد خرجه أبو داود (4241) وأبو بكر (7/503) عن الشعبي عن رجل عن عبد الله بن مسعود عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال يوما :« يكون في آخر الزمان أربع فتن ، يكون في آخرها الفناء


وأنت سميت ثلاثا منها قد مضت وجعلت الأولى في عهد الصحابة ؟؟
وعلى كل حال يمكنك مراجعة كلام العلماء في كتاب الفتن لنعيم بن حماد من هنا:
حال نعيم بن حمادالمروزي صاحب كتاب الفتن - ملتقى أهل الحديث
وكذلك أنصحك بقراءة هذا الموضوع المهم:
ط?ظ†ط²ظ?ظ„ ظ†طµظˆطµ ط§ظ„ظپط?ظ† ظˆط£ط´ط±ط§ط· ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¹ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§طµط± - ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ„ط§ط? - ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ظ„ظ   ط¨ظ† ط*ظ…ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ?ط* - ط´ط¨ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظˆظƒط©

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> اعتمادك الكبير على كتاب الفتن لنعيم بن حماد رحمه الله غير جيد وجعلك تأتبمناكير لن تجد متابعا عليها
> ويكفي في رد توصيفك الرباعي للفتن بما ذكرته أنت:
> 
> وأنت سميت ثلاثا منها قد مضت وجعلت الأولى في عهد الصحابة ؟؟
> وعلى كل حال يمكنك مراجعة كلام العلماء في كتاب الفتن لنعيم بن حماد من هنا:
> حال نعيم بن حمادالمروزي صاحب كتاب الفتن - ملتقى أهل الحديث
> وكذلك أنصحك بقراءة هذا الموضوع المهم:
> ط?ظ†ط²ظ?ظ„ ظ†طµظˆطµ ط§ظ„ظپط?ظ† ظˆط£ط´ط±ط§ط· ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¹ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§طµط± - ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ„ط§ط? - ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ظ„ظ   ط¨ظ† ط*ظ…ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ?ط* - ط´ط¨ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظˆظƒط©


بارك الله فيكم أخي الكريم (المصباح المنير).
الأخ زياني، ليس هكذا تورد الإبل، ولا هكذا تحقق المسائل، بارك الله فيك.

----------


## زياني

الأخ المنير ما ذكرته عني بقولك :" اعتمادك الكبير على كتاب الفتن لنعيم بن حماد رحمه الله غير جيد وجعلك تأتي بمناكير لن تجد متابعا عليها ".
فلتعلم أولا أن الطعن في أئمة أهل السنة ومنهم نعيم بن حماد ، بالكلام الفارغ والتقليد والأقوال الشاذة عار وعيب وحرام ، وهذا منهج خطير اخترتموه لا ينجو منه إمام ، وقد كتبت ترجمة وافيه لهذا الإمام، بل وكتبت عدة تراجم في أئمة طعن فيهم أمثالكم كعبد الرزاق وغيره، وأعيد ترجمة هذا الإمام باختصار شدديد فأقول : 
نعيم بن حماد كان أول من صنف مسندا، وكان ثقة حافظا متفقا عليه إلا ما ورد عن الدولابي والأزدي والنسائي، وقد تعقب ذلك ابن عدي فقال : قال لنا ابن حماد - الدولابي - نعيم يروي عن ابن المبارك قال النسائي: ضعيف ، وقال غيره : كان يضع الحديث في تقوية السنة وحكايات في ثلب حنيفة كلها كذب. قال ابن عدي متعقبا : وابن حماد متهم فيما قاله في نعيم بن حماد لصلابته في أهل الرأي"، وأما الأزدي فقد تعقبه المعلمي في التنكيل بأن الأزدي نفسه لين، وأن سائر الثقات فقد وثقوه، وقد قال عنه صاحبه ابن معين:" نعيم بن حماد صدوق ثقة رجل صالح ، أنا أعرف الناس به ، كان رفيقي بالبصرة... إلا أنه كان يتوهم الشيء فيخطئ فيه ، وأما هو فكان من أهل الصدق"، وقد تتبع ابن عدي ما أخطأ فيه وذكر أن باقي حديثه مستقيم، وقد وثقه سائر الأئمة مطلقا واحتجوا به في الصحاح، وذكروا أن سبب أخطائه هو كثرة مروياته المنكرة عن غير المعروفين، فأما إن حدث عن الثقات فهو ثقة مستقيم الحديث، بل إن المعلمي قد تتبع ما أنكروه على نعيم وهي ثمانية أحاديث وذكر لها طرقا أخرى تقويها .
ثم أنني في ترجمتي لهذا الإمام اوردت تلك الأحاديث التي أنكروها عليه، ووجدت له عدة متابعات وشواهد لتلكم الأحاديث ، وذكرت كلام العلماء الذين صوبوا نعيم بن حماد في تلك الأحاديث الثمانية . 
وحتى لو أخطأ، فلتعلم يا عبد الله، أن رد إمام ثقة جليل ببعض الأوهام لهو صنيع خطير ، لأنا قد وجدنا النقاد قد تتبعوا أحاديث وهم فيها بعض الثقات ، كتقبات الدارقطني على الشيخين، وجمع أحاديث وهم فيها الإمام مالك، والله المستعان .

----------


## زياني

وأما قولك :" ويكفي في رد توصيفك الرباعي للفتن بما ذكرته أنت:
فقد خرجه أبو داود (4241) وأبو بكر (7/503) عن الشعبي عن رجل عن عبد الله بن مسعود عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال يوما :« يكون في آخر الزمان أربع فتن ، يكون في آخرها الفناء ". 
فإنه والله لهو عين العجب والتدليس وبتر النصوص ، وعليه فلتعلم أولا أن هذا الحديث ضعيف بسبب راوي مبهم، وما كان هذا شأنه فحري أن يقبل في الشواهد والمتابعات، وقد ذكرت الكثير والكثير منها أثناء البحث، لكنك أتيت فقط لطريق واحد ذكرته ، وتعمدت الإغفال لعشرات الطرق التي ذكرتها لهذا الحديث : 
منها حديث عمران وفي سنده رجال مختلف في توثيقهم كما ذكرت، وليس فيهم متهم ولا وضاع 
ومنها حديث أبي هريرة وله طرق منها طريق منقطع رجاله ثقات وله متابعة رجالها ثقات إلا راو مجهول وقد احتج به الضياء وله متابعة ثالثة كما ذكرت.
ولماذا لم تذكر أني ذكرت أيضا حديث علي في الشواهد وهو إسناد حسن لذاته حتى على مذهب الألباني لأن ابن وهب قد روى عن ابن لهيعة قبل الاختلاط، وقد رواه غير نعيم عن ابن وهب كما ذكرت . 
سبحان الله !! لماذا تعمدت عدم ذكر الشواهد من حديث حذيفة أيضا: فإن له طرقا كثير عنه لا تخلو من ضعف يسير فقط، أو حسن أو صحيح : 
أين أنت مما خرجه أبو نعيم في الحلية (1/273) وأبو بكر (7/450) عن الوليد بن جميع عن أبي الطفيل عن حذيفة رضي الله تعالى عنه قال: " ثلاث فتن والرابعة تسوقهم إلى الدجال: التي ترمي بالرضف، والتي ترمي بالنشف، والسوداء المظلمة التي تموج كموج البحر، والرابعة تسوقهم إلى الدجال "، وهذا حديث حسن صحيح، رجاله ثقات، والوليد بن جميع فيه مقال وهو صدوق، وقد تابعه الغطفاني والأعمش عن زيد بن وهب عن حذيفة قال: نحوه، خرجه عنهما أبو نعيم وابن الجعد.
ومع ذلك فالحديث شبه المتواتر عن حذيفة رضي الله عنه وهو أعلم الناس بالفتن :  
 أين أنت من الشواهد التي أوردت من حديث ابن عمر وعوف بن مالك وسائر المراسيل الأخرى.
بربك : ما ذا فقول فيمن يقبل ليطعن في الحديث ، ولم يستجمع طرقه ولم يعرف طريقة أهل الحديث في ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## زياني

وأما قولك :"وأنت سميت ثلاثا منها قد مضت وجعلت الأولى في عهد الصحابة "، فأين بصرك مما ذكرت عن عن حذيفة رضي الله تعالى عنه قال: " ثلاث فتن والرابعة تسوقهم إلى الدجال: التي  ترمي بالرضف، والتي ترمي بالنشف، والسوداء المظلمة التي تموج كموج البحر، والرابعة  تسوقهم إلى الدجال "، وغير ذلك من الآثار التي أوردت والله المستعان .

----------


## زياني

وأما قولك :" وأنت سميت ثلاثا منها قد مضت وجعلت الأولى في عهد الصحابة " . 
فأقول لك : نعم والله كانت الأولى في عهد الصحابة حيث ابتدأت بفتنة الدار ومقتل عثمان إلى خلافة عليّ ، وحدث فيها وقعة الجمل وصفين، وكان الحق فيها مع عليّ وأصحابه، إلى أن انتهت بمقتل عليٍّ وتمليك معاوية ، ثم تنازل الحسن رضي الله عنه له ، وبهذا التأمت الجماعة مرة أخرى ". 
أم أنك ترى بأن مقتل عثمان رضي الله عنه ليس بفتنة ؟؟؟؟ !!! وكذلك ما جرى بعده من اقتتال ؟؟!! 
وأما إن كنت تسأل من قال بهذا ؟ فلتعلم بأن أئمة السلف قد اختلفوا في تنزيل بعض أحاديث الفتن على الواقع ، وبعضهم ظنها بعض ما طرأ عليهم هي المراد، ثم تبين لهم أنها ليست هي لأنها لم تكتمل أماراتها كما في الحديث . 
فقد روى البخاري في الصحيح ووصله أبو نعيم في المستخرج عن سعيد بن المسيب قال: وقعت الفتنة الأولى يعنى مقتل عثمان، فلم يبق من أصحاب بدر أحد، ثم وقعت الفتنة الثانية يعنى الحرة، فلم يبق من أصحابِ الحديبية أحدٌ، ثم وقعتِ الفتنةُ الثالثةُ فلم ترتفع وبالناس طباخٌ .."، وعن الوليد بن مسلم عن رجلٍ نسي اسمه عثمان الحراني قال: الفتن أربعٌ؛ قد مضت ثلاثٌ، وبقيت واحدةٌ بدؤها من الرقة، وهي تسلمكم إلى الدجال".
ومن المعلوم أن الفتنة الثالثة قد ذكر السلف أنها وقعت إلا أنهم اختلفوا في تعيينها، فقد سبق قول سعيد، وقيل هي فتنة الأزارقة ، وقيل فتنة الحجاج ، وقيل غير ذلك، وقد ذكرت الأدلة على أنها هي فتنة عبد الله السفاح وخروجه من المشرق على الأمويين .
وأما الفتنة الرابعة فقد ذكروا قديما أنها لم تظهر بعد، وذكرت في أثناء البحث أمارات على بدايتها وما يقع فيها من أهوال والله اعلم . 
وكان يجب على كل مسلم أن يطلب العلم قبل أن ينكر ما لا يعرف، أو أن يتكلم فيما لا يتقن، والله الهادي للصواب .

----------


## المصباح المنير

> الأخ المنير ما ذكرته عني بقولك :" اعتمادك الكبير على كتاب الفتن لنعيم بن حماد رحمه الله غير جيد وجعلك تأتي بمناكير لن تجد متابعا عليها ".
> فلتعلم أولا أن الطعن في أئمة أهل السنة ومنهم نعيم بن حماد ، بالكلام الفارغ والتقليد والأقوال الشاذة عار وعيب وحرام ، وهذا منهج خطير اخترتموه لا ينجو منه إمام ، وقد كتبت ترجمة وافيه لهذا الإمام، بل وكتبت عدة تراجم في أئمة طعن فيهم أمثالكم كعبد الرزاق وغيره 
> .


*قال الحافظ عبد الغني بن سعيد المصري؛ وذكر حديثًا في ذم الرأي؛ فقال:
كل من حدث به عن عيسى بن يونس، غير نعيم بن حماد، فإنما أخذه من نعيم، وبهـذا الحـديث سقط نعيم بن حماد، عنـد كثير من أهل العلم بالحديث، إلا أن يحيى ابن معين لم يكن ينسبه إلى الكذب، بل كان ينسبه إلى الوهم. اهـ.
تاريخ بغداد 13/311. 
وقال الحافظ أبو علي صالح بن محمد الأسدي، في حديث شعيب عن الزهري في الأمراء من قريش: 
ليس لهـذا الحديث أصل، ولا يُعرف من حـديث ابن المبارك، ولا أدري من أين جاء به نعيـم، وكان نعيم يحـدث من حفظه، وعنده مناكير كثيرة لا يتابع عليها. 
وقال أيضًا: 
وسمعت يحيى بن معين سُئل عنه، فقال: ليس في الحديث بشيءٍ، ولكنه كان صاحب سنة. اهـ. 
نفس المصدر 13/312. 
وقال أبو سعيد بن يونس: 
روى أحاديث مناكير عن الثقات. اهـ. 
نفس المصدر 13/312. 
وقال الآجري عن أبي داود: 
عند نعيم نحو عشرين حديثًا عن النبي ، ليس لها أصل. اهـ.
تهذيب الكمال 29/475. 
وقال النسائي: 
ضعيفٌ مروزي. اهـ. 
الضعفاء والمتروكين ص101 رقم 589. 
وقال في موضع آخر: 
ليس بثقة. اهـ. 
تاريخ دمشق 62/169. 
وقال أبو علي النيسابوري: 
سمعت النسائي يذكر فضل نعيم بن حمـاد، وتقدمه في العلم والمعرفة والسنن، ثم قيل له في قبـول حـديثه، فقـال: قـد كثر تفـرده عن الأئمـة المعروفين، بأحـاديث كثـيرة، فصار في حـد من لا يحتـج به. اهـ. 
نفس المصـدر 62/169. 
وقال الحافظ ابن الجوزي: 
نعيم بن حماد مجروح. اهـ.
التحقيق في أحاديث الخلاف 1/362. 
وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات وقال: 
ربما اخطأ ووهم. اهـ. 
الثقات 9/219. 
وقال أحمـد بن ثابت أبو يحيى : 
سمعت أحمـد بن حنبل، ويحيى بن معين، يقـولان: نعيـم بن حمـاد معروف بالطلب، ثم ذمَّهُ يحيى فقال: إنه يروي عن غير الثقات. اهـ. 
الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال 7/16 رقم 1959. 
وقال الدارقطني: 
إمامٌ في السنة، كثير الوهم. اهـ. 
تاريخ دمشق 62/169. 
وقال أبو أحمد الحاكم: 
ربما يخالف في بعض حديثه. اهـ. 
نفس المصدر 62/160. 
وقال أبو زرعة: 
نعيم يصل أحاديث يقفها الناس. اهـ. 
نفس المصدر 62/160. 
وقال الذهبي: 
لا يجوز لأحد أن يحتج به، وقد صنف كتاب الفتن، فأتى فيه بعجائب ومناكير. اهـ. 
السير10/609. 
وروى الحاكم حديث الفتن...ومنها السفياني؛ فقال الذهبي في تلخيصه: 
هذا من أوابد نعيم. اهـ.
الكشف الحثيث ص268. 
وقال مسلمة بن قاسم: 
كان صـدوقًا، وهو كثير الخطأ، وله أحاديث منكرة في المـلاحم انفـرد بها. اهـ. 
تهـذيب التهـذيب 5/619. 
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر: 
أما نعيم فقد ثبتت عدالته وصدقه، ولكن في حديثه أوهام معروفة. اهـ.
نفس المصدر 5/619. 
*ملتقى أهل الحديث - عرض مشاركة واحدة - (( .. البهتان .. في تحديد عمر أمة الإسلام .. ))

----------


## زياني

الكلام هنا ليس على نعيم بن حماد ، ولكن عن كثرة أحاديث  الفتن الأربعة من حديث نعيم وغيره ، والتي أنكرتها ، وأخذت من بحثي حديثا واحدا، فيه راو مبهم، ثم بترت سائر الأحاديث المتكاثرة والتي بلغت حد التواتر في قضية الفتن الأربعة، ثم ادعيت بعدها بأنني فسرتها من عندي وأنكرت ان تكون قضية مقتل عثمان فتنة، وتغافلت عما أوردته لك مما في صحيح البخاري عن إمام التابعين سعيد بن المسيب الذي فسر الفتن بما ذكرته لك، وكذلك هو تفسير السلف لها، وأما محاولتك الأخيرة في الطعن في هذا الإمام - نعيم بن حماد - فإنها يائسة لأن عامة النقول التي أوْرَدْتَهَا حجة عليك، لكنك لا تعلم معناها أصلا، ولذلك أنصحك بالفهم السليم والقراءة المتأنية مع جمع جميع الأقوال عن هذا الرجل بلا بتر، وتأمل ترجمته على هذا الرابط   http://majles.alukah.net/t121230/

----------

